# Consignment Stores



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like I wont be able to make it to the gun show this weekend. Any local shops take in consignments?


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

You could post on *Hunting Gear For Sale or Trade*


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Because I am new to the area and board. I think its best I try to go through consignment if possible.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Whatcha got?


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you have and what are you want out of it? The hubbystore may ne open


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

I dont want to break any rules, should I post it on the other board?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Your not breaking any rules. Whatcha got.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking at selling a 
STI Spartan
HK P30 LEM 40 
Glock 34


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

All firearms with a niche customer base... You'd probably get the most return on your investment by posting them on an auction site like gunbroker.com

Giving them to a local gun store on consignment would be the least favorable option in my opinion.

For the STI Spartan, I'de think about a 1911 forum. The HK P30, www.hkpro.com -- and the Glock 34, www.glocktalk.com

It is actually much easier to sell to someone across the country than you might think. You agree on a price, they send you funds via USPS money order along with a copy of their receiving dealer's FFL, you pack up the gun and include a copy of your driver's license for the receiving dealer's records and ship it (via FedEx) to the address on the FFL copy that you received with the payment. The pistol arrives at the dealer -- who then transfers it to the person who paid you for it. You see the progress of the shipment on the FedEx website - and know when it arrives at the dealer and who has signed for the shipment.


----------



## bfisher1970 (Mar 15, 2012)

Met up with notoo7 today and bought his STI.
He's a great guy to deal with! 
Nice meeting you Johnny


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Whatcha want for the Glock?


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

We have decided to hold off on selling the other two for now. Thank you.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Your not breaking any rules. Whatcha got.


:thumbsup:


----------

